# Rally...maybe



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I am thinking of putting Jackson in his first AKC Rally trial in May. I think I am going to the trail already with Kailey (just needs one more leg) so why not bring Jackson. He sire's owner/breeder said that Jackson would do great in Rally. Because he has the obedience in him (his sire has his UD and his RAE). I can see it in him.

I really hope that we get to go!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why not? And Good Luck! I am thinking of the same thing, only Dooley is almost ready for his Novice class in Obedience (we still need some work on stays, they are sooooo boring!). We have a four day show in May that I am toying with the idea of entering both obed. and rally. I have never done rally before.

Let us know how you do!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Go for it!! :yes:


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

ataylor said:


> I am thinking of putting Jackson in his first AKC Rally trial in May. I think I am going to the trail already with Kailey (just needs one more leg) so why not bring Jackson. He sire's owner/breeder said that Jackson would do great in Rally. Because he has the obedience in him (his sire has his UD and his RAE). I can see it in him.
> 
> I really hope that we get to go!


Jackson is the one that you've been showing in breed for a while now? I think I'm remembering the post. So the advantage there is that he hopefully has a positive association with dog shows and thinks that rings=nice people and cookies. Have you worked any heelwork and rally/obedience moves with him? Since you have your other dog in rally you know what to expect - if he's ready to go into the rally ring - why not? If he isn't ready to show in rally bring him along and doodle around the rings while other things are going on - and have fun!!

Erica


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The thing that helps with Rally is the human element knowing the signs really well. I'm so ridiculous that I make flashcards and study them.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> The thing that helps with Rally is the human element knowing the signs really well. I'm so ridiculous that I make flashcards and study them.



_my flash cards are laminated_ :curtain:
Can I join your geeky-human Rally Club?


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

We have considered doing agility or rally but our pupper is young still. Smart, but young. Are the signals "signs" specific or as long as you & the dog know what you use is it OK? If they are specific, where do I find them so I know I am training correctly from the start? Our breeder did show a few of the common ones.

Duhh you mean the signs they use for the "staations" I meant is there certain hand signals that are expected to be used. Guess I am still not awake this AM.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> The thing that helps with Rally is the human element knowing the signs really well.


Yes and especially to save yourself from nearly running into a sign!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

If he is ready, and is heeling nicely, I would enter. It is less stressful than obedience, plus you get to talk to your dog the entire way. It would be a great way to introduce Jackson to obedience without all of the stress/pressure.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Jackson has already completed Beginner and Intermediate Obedience. And we have been practicing a little.

I talked to my mom. And here is my plan...

1. enroll Jackson into Rally classes
2. practice with Kailey at home
3. enter Kailey and Jackson both in Novice A

The trial is on May 23rd and 24th. But, I am going only one. The 24th.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> Jackson is the one that you've been showing in breed for a while now?


 
Yes. Jackson has been shown in breed. But, he is pulled out for a while. Only 'till he fully matures. He is getting there.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Make sure that you are familiar with the signs--so many people seem to sign up for rally and then spend the whole walk through asking other people what the signs mean. One lady told me that this was "a joke" for her, then spent the whole run through grilling me on what to do at each sign. Grrr...


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Our first trial is in a couple of weeks. eeek. We've taken 3 private lessons so we're not walking in completely blind. 

I guess I should probably make flash cards for the signs (that's a great idea). At this point I really do feel like I'm cramming for an exam. I think my puppy will do fine, but I'm not so sure about me at this point.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

ataylor said:


> Jackson has already completed Beginner and Intermediate Obedience. And we have been practicing a little.
> 
> I talked to my mom. And here is my plan...
> 
> ...


Cool. Good luck in training and have fun!

Is Jackson taking a break from breed?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Is Jackson taking a break from breed?


 
Yes. I am waiting until he is fully mature. He will turn 2 on May 1st and is not fully mature yet. He is slowing maturing.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

ataylor said:


> Yes. I am waiting until he is fully mature. He will turn 2 on May 1st and is not fully mature yet. He is slowing maturing.


That's fine. There are some lines that are slower maturing. Better to have a nice slow maturing dog than to have a nice puppy that goes off when he gets older.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Good luck! Rally is lots of fun and a great way to practice basic obedience in a fun manner. A rally class is an excellent idea--you learn way more than just what the signs mean. (In one of our classes we all had to come with the gear we would need for an outdoor summer trial--it was a great experience for me, as I'd never trialed before then). Is your trial outdoors or indoors? (Or in between--I've been in barns with Casey--not recommended!!)


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I can't wait for the trial!


----------

